# Magnetic or click fittings for pen caps



## trapper (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Guys
I'm making up a kitless in stainless steel and aluminium does anyone know where I can get magnetic retaining rings to hold the cap and body together when closed.......yep I do realise aluminium is not itself magnetic

Any guidance or how to's for this greatfully received.

Steve


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 8, 2012)

Steve,

You may ne able to adapt something from this site to create a magnetic cap for your kitless pens. K&J Magnetics - Products

I would think that a ring shaped rare earth magnet could be glued inside the rime of the cap and another glued inside the body of the pen and it should work even on an aluminum pen.   Might be worth a try.

Good luck and please share your experiences with us as I suspect that you're trying something a number of people are interensted in.

Jim Smith


----------



## trapper (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I've just emailed them for specific details with particular enquiries regarding machining the magnets so that they form decorative components such as waistbands and finials I'll update this thread as I go along
Steve


----------



## juteck (Oct 8, 2012)

By having the plated magnets exposed, I'd be worried about the plating flaking off, leaving the raw black magnet exposed.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## trapper (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the Thoughts John,
I have a source here in the uk who can supply magnets in rod form these can be machined and plated or powder coated or even wrapped in plastic. Fortunately the magnets can be obtained in weak to strong levels. 
I'm going to try to machine something like an internal ring for fitment to tubes as an insert but i do think a split centre band (part on the pen body or section replacing the usual triple start thread)and the remaining piece being atrim ring on the cap might work.
I think I'll start on it the coming weekend assuming the magnets arrive
Steve


----------



## John Den (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't forget most Stainless is not magnetic either.
Regards
John


----------



## trapper (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi John,
Nor Brass I'm waiting on a length of magnetic rod and turned a few sections up from mild steel for plating etc so see what i can make work hopefully the rod will arrive by the weekend . Im thinking of using to opposite pole magnets to allow the use of non magnetics in the "bodywork" these will be internal bushes with clearance for the section in the cap


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting concept. Looking forward to seeing the results.
Kryn


----------

